# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  >>>>>android zone <<<<<<<<

## adarshpp

disscussion about android devices ........

VERSIONS::::
 

NEXT WILL BE.....KEY *LIME PIE*

----------


## adarshpp

*Android 5.0 Key Lime Pie release date, news and rumours*

*A*ccording to the news Google is now cooking another Android version in its kitchen just after its previous release 5.0 jelly Bean. Rumors say Google is going to present its next operating system Android 6.0 with the code name “Key Lime Pie”.
Google is one of the most famous search engines in the world and now leading the world with its operating system Android. Google has revealed a new cartoon which is really a strongest hint for its new Android version. It is very interesting that Google has named all its OS versions with the desserts arrayed in alphabetic order. Here we have seen all the android versions as follows from the starting days Cupcake, Donut, Eclair, Froyo, Gingerbread, Honeycomb, Ice Cream Sandwich, Jelly Bean and finally “Key Lime Pie”.If we talk about the previously launched version that is 4.2, it was loaded with lots of features like Lock screen widgets, improved photo editing, Jelly Bean Daydreams, Google maps and Photo Sphere.  We hope the next version “KLP” will also rock us with some of its new features. It will probably launched anywhere between March and June 2013.

Hopefully the new OS must feature :

Improved Performance profileAdvanced  social network supportLine-drawing keyboard featurevideo chat applicationMulti-select contacts featureCross device SMS syncApp preview/freebie codes

----------


## sprint

mobile os nu vendi enthe oru thread already undallo  :Helohelo:

----------


## adarshpp

> mobile os nu vendi enthe oru thread already undallo


ithe mobile o.s nu vendi mathramallaa androidil work cheyyunna enthine kurichum ee threadil parayammm...............

----------


## adarshpp

Android Is Getting Built Into Some Very Strange Places — Like Rice Cookers



Jan. 8 (Bloomberg) -- Google Inc.’s Android software, the most widely used smartphone operating system, is making the leap to rice cookers and refrigerators as manufacturers vie to dominate the market for gadgets controlled via the Internet.
Android-based products ranging from Royal Philips Electronics NV’s PicoPix pocket projector and LG Electronics Inc.’ Smart Thinq refrigerators to Parrot SA’s Asteroid car stereo systems and Samsung Electronics Co.’s Galaxy Camera will be on display this week at the annual International Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas.
Extending its free operating system to new devices could let Google collect more data to build its lucrative search business and one-up software rivals Microsoft Corp. and Apple Inc. Android also is an easy to-use-platform that helps appliance makers like Samsung and Philips add product features and benefit from demand for Internet-connected devices -- a market IDC predicts will reach more than $2 trillion in 2015.
“Android is sitting pretty in this space to take more share from the incumbents,” said IDC analyst Al Hilwa. “The fundamental advantage with Android is that the vendor can take a bigger chunk of the software and own it.”
Since the first Android-based phones went on sale in 2008, devices based on the mobile operating system have surged in popularity. Smartphones running the software held 72 percent of the market in the third quarter, while Apple had 14 percent, according to Gartner Inc.

----------


## adarshpp

Google Shoes take Android to your foot






This week at the fabulous and varied series of events known as South by Southwest down in Austin, Texas, Google has made it clear that they’re not getting in to the fashion business – but they’re not letting up when it comes to experimental implementation of technology, all the same. With the brand new “Talking Shoes” integrated in to a fabulous pair of Adidas high-tops you’ll find yourself understanding rather quickly what it’s like when smart technology implementation goes strange – and if you’re lucky, you’ll find out how to make a pair for yourself, too.




Developers rejoice! Google is pushing a new initiative by the name of Art, Copy & Code that, per the company, will act as “a series of experiments to re-imagine advertising.” The star of this series this week appears to be Google’s own “Talking Shoe” as revealed at SXSW, made in a collaborative effort between the groups YesYesNo and Studio 5050.


Working for YesYesNo in this project is Zachary Lieberman, a self-proclaimed artist, hacker, and one of the founders of the group. For Studio 5050 you’ll find Despina Papadopoulos. She’s an interactive designer, design strategist, and a founding member of Studio 5050. Together these two magicians have created a pair of so-called “smarter sneakers” implemented on a smooth set of black, white, red, yellow, and green Adidas high-tops.



The objective with this pair of sneakers is to create a display advertisement with real time data displayed for onlooking prospective consumers. The actual pair of sneakers on display at SXSW worked with an accelerometer, gyroscope, Bluetooth, and a a big fat speaker on the tongue of the right sneak so you’ll hear everything they’ve got to say. According to the official Google description:



By connecting a pair of sneakers to the web, we’re creating unique opportunities between physical objects and digital ad spaces. Every move the user makes generates data that’s captured using an accelerometer, gyroscope and pressure sensors. That data then gets pushed to a web app on your mobile phone and translated in real-time into funny and motivating commentary. That commentary then gets pushed to banners and social media, creating new, interesting content in the digital world from something happening live in the physical one.



The photos you see above come from Googler Aleksandra Krainski and were taken live at the Google Playground at SXSW this past week. While we’re not expecting these sneakers to exist as a market-ready product any time in the future as they’re being shown here and now, there’s always the chance that we’ll see some developer code and build information spilled in the near future – let us know if you end up building your own!

----------


## Robinhood

thnx aadarsh pp.......keep updating.........

----------

